# Walk in wade fishing East Matagorda Bay???



## HouTex (Mar 2, 2011)

I live in Houston and normally drive down and wade fish West Galveston Bay but thought I would try something new soon. I hear a lot of good things about East Matty and was wondering if it would be a waste of my time to drive down there and try and walk in wade off S. Gulf Rd. It looks like a canal between the shore and the main part of the bay on Google Maps that I could try and work. I would appreciate any input on how easy that area is to wade (i.e. sand, mud, shell bottom) and if it would be worth my time without a boat.

Thanks in advance! 

-Cody


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that canal is the ICW. Tough to walk across that thing with short legs.


----------



## mikeb84 (Apr 7, 2010)

ya you can. its a pretty long walk across there and its pretty muddy. If you have 4x4 you can drive into the bay off the beach also


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Not sure where you are talking about . But I do know people who Drive down the beach and walk in that way it is not real easy and they have 4wheel drive. And keep an eye out for rattle snakes when walking through the salt grass. 
TRW


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

True on the canal being the ICW. 
Only way to wade into East Matty is go down the beach and turn into the South Shoreline from one of the trails leading between the dunes. You better have a 4X4 if you plan on making it there and back in the sand.


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

You can drive to Matagorda, take a left at the beach and there are trails back to the south shoreline of east matagorda bay at I belive 3,7,9 miles. You can drive all the way to mitchells cut in sargent which i believe is about 21 miles.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Houtex,*

there used to be a small ditch, channel some used to launch small, light rigs off the road leading to the beach and on the south/west end or corner of the bay. If you used a kayak to enter there, I would think you would be successful. I'm not aware of parking there, and it has been many years since I observed the area. 
You might go to Google Earth and study the area to avoid getting there and not being fully aware of what you need to have to have successful day on the water. BTW, a kayak is a great source for getting around in the shallow water. The tools available to us today are amazing, to say the least! Good luck, and enjoy!:cheers:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

TRW said:


> ...But I do know people who Drive down the beach and walk in that way it is not real easy and they have 4wheel drive. And keep an eye out for rattle snakes when walking through the salt grass.
> TRW


Same thing I did before our boat. 4wd is a MUST as well as skeeter spray, lot's of skeeters back there.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Listen to MapMaster, he is correct


----------



## HouTex (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Do you need a permit to drive on the beach down there? Also, do the cuts on the south shoreline beach get you all the way up to the bay or just to the shallow bayous, it looks like just to the bayous on google earth.


----------



## mzfishing (Jul 30, 2009)

you do need a beach permit to go on the beach. you can prolly get them at Stanley's which is the store right by the bridge.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes you need a $10 permit which can be found at any bait shop or Stanleys in Matagorda. Go down 3 miles (3 Mile Cut) and you will see it open up on the left. Like others have stated, 4X4 is a must. You can walk to the south shoreline of the bay from there. Don't forget to wear your ray protection!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

As stated before drive the beach and follow the cuts through the dunes to the bay, DO NOT TRY WITH OUT A 4x4, I have a boat in Matty but spend most of my time fishing East out of my truck this way, you can access 3 mile, boiler, hog island and Eidelbach flats area, this time of year is good at 3 mile, when you turn towards 3 mile and get to the back lake take the road to the right and follow to the other Bayou, alot better fishing, follow the beach about 7 miles and turn by the windmill and stay right then towards the bay will squirt you out at hog island, boiler isnt easy to get to, eidelbach is about 10 miles, when you hit the shell down the beach go down a couple miles, you will see a big cut and tracks headed towards the bay and can get right next to the water (one of my favorite spots), dont forget your skeeter spray, good luck.


----------



## HouTex (Mar 2, 2011)

Again great info. Noticed wadefisher_migas mentioned ray guards, are the stingrays bad in East Matty?

Thanks a TON juan!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

get a hold of a kayak to broaden your options. Nobody likes walking 1/2 mile in soft mud to get to a spot.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

If you have a kayak, you can launch from Chinquapin.


----------



## HouTex (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't have a kayak but would like to try one out. Any one know of a place in the area to rent one for the day?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

As dry as it has been you or more than likely to get stuck at any of these spots even with 4wd. Bring a towstrap that sand should be powdery soft right now.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> As dry as it has been you or more than likely to get stuck at any of these spots even with 4wd. Bring a towstrap that sand should be powdery soft right now.


this. the way the winds been blowin ,the cuts are prolly dune like again.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

HouTex said:


> Again great info. Noticed wadefisher_migas mentioned ray guards, are the stingrays bad in East Matty?
> 
> Thanks a TON juan!


This time of year, YES.


----------

